# '2009 Hottest 100 Aussie Craft Brews' - Poll Now Open



## oztapguy (4/11/09)

After the fun of last year's poll, the '2009 Hottest 100 Aussie Craft Brews' poll is now open to lovers of craft beer across the country.

We're not necessarily looking for the #1 SELLING craft beer nationwide. Rather, what are the BEST craft beers people have tasted this year? For the purposes of the poll, the beer must have been brewed in 2009 in Australia by anyone other than Fosters or Tooheys' main operations (so Matilda Bay and James Squire are eligible). The beer must have been commercially for sale (even if it's just at the cellar door) in kegs or bottles.

The 'Hottest 100 Aussie Craft Brews' online poll will run until midnight Sunday January 17th 2010. The final 100 beers (listed from #100 to #1) will be announced at The Local Taphouse blog on Australia Day.

A randomly selected voter (from anywhere in Australia) will win a case of each of the top FIVE beers (if not available, we'll keep going down the list until we have 5 cases!)

To enter the poll, click below.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx ... x7WA_3d_3d


----------



## .DJ. (4/11/09)

guess who won the 5 cases last year....  :beerbang: 

I'll enter again if I have to!!!


----------



## dgilks (4/11/09)

Entered. Hopefully we will see some solid results from the smaller craft brewers out there (Bridge Road, Brewboys, Wig and Pen, etc).


----------



## jayse (4/11/09)

Ace of Spades :super:


----------



## dgilks (4/11/09)

jayse said:


> Ace of Spades :super:



It's good stuff but I've been liking the Seeing Double a lot as well. Damn tasty, malty goodness.


----------



## levin_ae92 (4/11/09)

+1 ace of spades!!

has anyone tried the 351GT lager? damn nice if i do say so myself!! get down the the tasting room now if you havent. Oh and I love the Schweinhund too!!


----------



## hoppinmad (4/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> For the purposes of the poll, the beer must have been brewed in 2009 in Australia by anyone other than Fosters or Tooheys' main operations (so Matilda Bay and James Squire are eligible). The beer must have been commercially for sale (even if it's just at the cellar door) in kegs or bottles.



Does that mean Coopers beers can be included also?


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/11/09)

Voted, put Lobethal Bierhaus APA at no 1


----------



## .DJ. (4/11/09)

i voted for Murrays 2ipa


----------



## Bizier (4/11/09)

Fresh Murrays Grand Cru served by Gough from a party keg


----------



## oztapguy (4/11/09)

HoppinMad said:


> Does that mean Coopers beers can be included also?



sure can!


----------



## Muggus (4/11/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Voted, put Lobethal Bierhaus APA at no 1


Argh, forgot about this beer! Big fan!

But yeah, either way Murrays Wild Thing Imperial stout for the win! :icon_drool2: 
...or 2IPA, or Grand Cru...i'm not fussy.


----------



## nate2g (4/11/09)

Muggus said:


> But yeah, either way Murrays Wild Thing Imperial stout for the win! :icon_drool2:



The Wild Thing was only brewed in 2008...
The Icon for sure though!


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/11/09)

Pull the pi$$ if you must, But my #1 was Matso's Smokey Bishop. :beer:


----------



## /// (4/11/09)

Gotta say Beechworths' Australian Ale and Bling tickled my feather .... clean hoppie goodness ... grr ... grrrrr .... grr!


----------



## oztapguy (4/11/09)

A massive response in the first 8 hours! Just a reminder, it's the best craft beers not breweries..


----------



## jayse (4/11/09)

What a awesome topic :super: 
"The grand gru Richard served all of us from oak in the basement of wig and pen at aabc weekend"< that beer title proberly does not fit in the box


----------



## /// (4/11/09)

I wet my pants over those beers .... not just the brewery .... rather poor form when trying to hail a cab on Sydney Rd ...

So will Rich have any off that beer left, had it 6-7 weeks ago in the cellar ... stunning!


----------



## winkle (4/11/09)

jayse said:


> What a awesome topic :super:
> "The grand gru Richard served all of us from oak in the basement of wig and pen at aabc weekend"< that beer title proberly does not fit in the box



+1 - awesome stuff, :icon_drunk: and the cellar needs to be on the National Trust.


----------



## zebba (5/11/09)

.DJ. said:


> i voted for Murrays 2ipa


I didn't even have to think about what #1 would be - Icon 2IPA all the way baby. But the next 9... that stretched the old brain cells.


----------



## Batz (5/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> A massive response in the first 8 hours! Just a reminder, it's the best craft beers not breweries..




So you just want the name of the beer, not the brewery?


----------



## oztapguy (5/11/09)

Batz said:


> So you just want the name of the beer, not the brewery?



The brewery and the name of the beer. A couple of people have listed only their top ten breweries!


----------



## Muggus (5/11/09)

nate2g said:


> The Wild Thing was only brewed in 2008...
> The Icon for sure though!


Ah yes true...but I still have several bottles... h34r:


----------



## DUANNE (5/11/09)

i had to put the holgate nut brown at no 1.just love this beer.murrays extra porter a close second.


----------

